# Wholehog III DMX Widget Price



## moojoe (May 18, 2005)

just a quick little question. I would just call up my local theatre supply store, but they just went out of buisness, so I currently dont have any shop to ask this.

does anyone know roughly how much a Highend USB to DMX widget costs? 
http://highend.com/products/controllers/usbdmxwidget.asp
thanks


----------



## tjbaudio (May 18, 2005)

I would call Prodution Advantage.

www.proadv.com


----------



## len (May 18, 2005)

I'd also ask them about the new Hog IPC, and IPC software, which can run Hog II or III.


----------



## avkid (May 18, 2005)

Ask at: http://forums.delphiforums.com/lightnetwork/start


----------



## Mayhem (May 20, 2005)

avkid said:


> Ask at: http://forums.delphiforums.com/lightnetwork/start



Is that the same broken link that you posted to your discussion forum some time ago?

If so - it is still broken.


----------



## dvsDave (May 20, 2005)

no, that is actually a long established lighting forum run by Richard Mead. 

For that link to work, you must go to delphiforums.com directly and type "lightnetwork" into the search box on the left side.


----------



## ship (May 20, 2005)

If you go to the High End website, they will probably have a list of local dealers remaining to you or other dealers. Production Advantage is one and often a good source for gear. There is lots of others.

Rough cost, that's a dealer question direct to you as otherwise High End's MSRP or what's advertised will often be off actual cost.

Seems you now need a new local dealer. What a good way to open up a dialog than in quoting out a pricy piece of gear. Takes some leg work.


----------



## Mayhem (May 20, 2005)

Sorry avkid - my mistake.


----------



## AVGuyAndy (May 20, 2005)

Link works fine for me, but I'm already a member of delphi


----------



## lxdeptnz (May 22, 2005)

Or go to www.lightnetwork.com
Dunno why more people don't just quote that address- it's been that way for some time now.


----------



## jumpjet (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey! New here. I priced the High end widget about a year ago and it was running for $1200

ENTTEC makes an open source one that is supposedly a little buggy for $60, and a "pro" one for 130 that fixes some of those bugs and can input or output dmx. Worth a look.

www.enttec.com


----------



## gabi (Jun 5, 2005)

You think this widget really works with hog pc?


----------



## moojoe (Jun 5, 2005)

yea, i looked about that, it doesnt seem to.
sucks, cause that would be nice.


----------



## jumpjet (Jun 5, 2005)

Yeah, i'm almost certain it would work. I don't see why it wouldn't, but I could be wrong. At the school I work for, we use a knockoff created by a company that was considering making them. It works perfectly with hogpc.

I would think that A USB to DMX converter does just that, regardless of the program.


----------



## moojoe (Jun 5, 2005)

yea, but it depends, Highend could put a chip in the converter which communicates with hogPC so that only theyre products may be used. i know if i was the one designing the converter and hogPC, i would do that. it would give you great control over your products.


----------



## gabi (Jun 6, 2005)

ok i have just ordered one device...
once i have in my hands,and i tested it, i'll tell you something.


----------



## jumpjet (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm probably going to purchase one within the next month or so. I'll keep you informed.


----------



## moojoe (Jun 23, 2005)

so Gabi, any progress on it?


----------



## RonaldBeal (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm fairly certain the enttec stuff will not work with HogPC. There is no "standard" for dmx over USB. Enttec would have to license the software from Highend, and then they wouldn't be able to release it as open source.

Hope this helps


----------



## moojoe (Jun 23, 2005)

yea, thats what i figured, but hey, if someone else wants to buy it, and try, im not complaining.


----------



## MSwan (Jun 24, 2005)

As I have been working on developing software to control lights from the Mac I can say without any doubt that unless some one has reversed engineered the High End widget and hacked a driver or made a widget that rips off the High End protocol you will have to use a High End widget with Hog PC. I asked High End for the protocol since they don't make Hog PC for Mac and they refused to release it. The Enttec pro device has its own protocol specific to it self, you can download the protocol from the Enttec site and there are currently windows based programs that use both Enttec devices. 

You can also check out http://usbdmx.com/index.html for another device that I belive is superior to the Enttec pro device the reason I say this is simple the Enttec device can send OR recive DMX at any given moment, while the device designed by Ben can send AND recive DMX at any given moment and an Objective C class for Mac (Cocoa) already exists.


----------



## len (Jun 24, 2005)

Swan,

I believe there is a program for Mac - dmx called lanbox, or something like that.

Of course, there are a number of programs already done for pc.

As for a price, I could recommend a couple places, one in Virginia, and one in Illinois.


----------



## gabi (Jul 1, 2005)

hello,

i'm back.well ,as you well said before ,the enttec usb-dmx doesn't work with hog pc...but i've found an useful driver to control the arkaos(a video jockey software)from a console...is better than nothing.

ftp://arkaos.net/pub/seeding/VJ/open_usb_dmx.zip

excuse me about this delay,but the device arrived yesterday to my home,and i arrived today.i was touring.


----------



## jumpjet (Jul 2, 2005)

Are you familiar with hogpc gabi? I want to make absolutely certain that it won't work. If you right click on the bottom blue menu, and click something like "options" or preferences or something like that, you can select which port the usb is working on, etc... Did you try all that but to no avail?


----------



## gabi (Jul 3, 2005)

of course i did it,what kind of newbie you think i am?
i normaly tour with wholehog's and i've been using hog pc's for pre programming shows in the last two years...man,i spent more hours in this program than you think. 
but doesn't recognize anything.i tried to install many of drivers i found on the net, and nothing.

anyway you can try it...purchase one and try to put it to work...and give me good news


----------



## MSwan (Jul 4, 2005)

Flying Pig will do everything they can to make sure they have the only widget that works with thier software, after all the widget is where they make all thier money.


----------



## jumpjet (Jul 5, 2005)

> what kind of newbie you think i am?


 Hey man, I have no idea what experience you have with hogpc, hence, the question.

I guess perhaps the box I have is a less than legal knockoff of the High end widget. That's probably why they were less inclined to make more of them...


----------



## vinny9082 (Oct 8, 2011)

jumpjet, Did you mention that you had a knock off unit which does the job of the High Eng Hogpc Widget ??? What is it and where do I get one?????


----------



## Wood4321 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a recollection of someone selling knock off HES widgets around 2005, 
HES Legal jumped on them incredibly quickly, and they stopped selling them.
Use of non-HES widgets with Hog software would be very illegal, as I would assume is is against the licensing agreement you click when you install Hog software.


----------



## Chris15 (Oct 9, 2011)

Folks, this thread is 6 years old and jumpjet has not logged on to CB for over a year...

From the CB Content Policies:

> ControlBooth.com does not condone or allow any discussions on the subject on the availability, use of, or tools to access illegally obtained media (including, but not limited to: video, audio, and software).


The discussion of how to obtain a non genuine widget, not approved by HES violates this.
Thread Closed.


----------

